# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Knit Bed Doll Dress



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie doll pattern
July, 2012

KNIT BED DOLL DRESS for BARBIE

4-ply knitting worsted - can use one main color (MC) and a contrasting color (CC).
#10 circular needle

This bed doll dress is knit from the bottom up, with a wide, full skirt that will spread out into a full circle when the doll is sitting on a bed.

Lower edge - cast on 268 stitches.

Row 1: With CC, knit
Row 2: With CC, knit
Row 3: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 4: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 5: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 6: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 7: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 8: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 9: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 10: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 11: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 12: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 13: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 14: With CC, knit
Row 15: With CC, knit
Row 16: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 17: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 18: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 19: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 20: With CC, knit 2 together across row = 136 sts.
Row 21: With CC, knit
Row 22: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 23: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 24: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 25: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 26: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 27: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 28: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 29: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 30: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 31: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 32: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 33: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 34: With CC, knit 2 together across row = 68 sts.
Row 35: With CC, knit
Row 36: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 37: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 38: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 39: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 40: With CC, knit 2 together across row = 34 sts.
Row 41: With CC, knit
Row 42: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 43: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 44: With MC, knit 2, purl 2
Row 45: With CC, knit 2 together across row = 17 sts. (now at waist).

Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row - right side, purl 1 row - wrong side) for 6 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.

Halter Strap: Chain 100 stitches. Break off and knot strand securely. Attach center of chain to center front at top of strapless dress. (V shape halter top). Put each strand around the dolls neck to the center back of the gown. With crochet hook, slip each end of strand through back of gown and tie in a small bow. Let the ends dangle down the back.

Option: After pulling each strand through back of gown, cross strands and pull each strand through gown at waistline. Weave strands through gown at waistline toward front of gown. Tie strand in a small bow at waistline and let the strands dangle down the front.

Note: Photos show doll with a full top instead of a halter top. I have made this pattern easier by giving instructions for only a halter top. 

The photos were made many years ago, knitting from the top down (to get the top to fit correctly). 
Photo 1: Border stitches were done with a "yarn over" pattern.
Photo 2: Multi-color skirt with furry pink trim.
Photo 3: Skirt was knit with a standard "feather and fan" stitch.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh how cute those are. TY for the patterns.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

i also love the pattern thank you i will figure out somehow to make a jacket or full top in the future!! thanks again


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely dresses will have to put that on my never ending to do list!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful as always! Thank you!!!! ;0)


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

LOVE! How do I download the pattern? Or do I copy and paste into a word document?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. You have reminded me of my own bed doll crocheted for me by my grandmother when I was very young. I will have to get her out of storage and post a picture and perhaps set her on the bed once again. Thanks for the memory and the pattern.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Just love the bed dolls. I. Must knit the dresses for my two granddaughters
Thank you.


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

Sammy's Nana said:


> LOVE! How do I download the pattern? Or do I copy and paste into a word document?


That is what I did, then saved it in my knitting folder.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for another wonderful pattern.Look forward to your next one.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Those are adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

You are a very talented lady! Thank you for yet another beautiful pattern.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I well remember the bed dolls. I also had an octopus which didn't require any knitting - just braiding, I think. Anyone else have one?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure did! And the little boy and girl dolls we put on our sweaters as brooches too.


leen3611 said:


> I well remember the bed dolls. I also had an octopus which didn't require any knitting - just braiding, I think. Anyone else have one?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Ladyfingers for this lovely pattern.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful dresses, thank you.


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Do any of you have patterns for the bed dolls? I have 2 granddaughters I would love to make bed dolls for
Thanks Peg


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think I remember the brooches. Of course, I don't remember what I had for breakfast either!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just highlight the pattern press print then tick selection and then print


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

For those of you who would prefer a "full" top for the bed doll dress......you can do what I did years ago (when these photos were made)....I wanted a top with sleeves, so I knit that first (designing as I went along), then kept to this same design when knitting the skirt from the TOP DOWN - except I used FINGERING YARN and #1 needles for the top, ending about 4 rows below the waist with 26 stitches. (See the Barbie handout for a basic top).
Then I switched to matching colors in a heavier #4 weight yarn (continuing with #1 needles). Then I switched to #3 needles for 2 rows then #5 needles for 2 rows, then jumped to #10 needles - increasing 8 stitches so I finally had 34 stitches on the needle. (See Bed Doll pattern). Then I began working the pattern backwards from that point 

It seemed to take longer this way because I was making the skirt wider and wider at I came to the contrasting color areas - until I had 268 stitches near the hemline.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To print the individual patterns and photo - there are two methods:

1. Highlight the pattern and photo, go up to the Menu and open the Edit file. Click on "Copy" (with pattern highlighted). Then open a Word file, new document, click on "Paste". 

2. From Page 1 of the pattern, go up to your Menu, open File and click on "Print". This will print out the entire page, including advertising, plus all the comments made by knitters.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh but i love these i am going to have to knit one when I am laid up from the 20th (just reminding you so you dont think I have given up on you all)
I can say which I like the best but sure as life I am going to make one or two.I owe one to my granddaughter in Canada.


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I love to knit for Barbie....I have two granddaughters that I knit for......


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine I hope you don't mind, but i copied and pasted your pattern into word. I would like upload here so that people can download it. I put a footer in it with your name, pattern and this website. in the header I put the name of the pattern.

Please let me know if its ok to do this.
(I think I have too much time on my hands. lol)

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for another fabulous pattern, Elaine.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I asked lady fingers If I could put the knitted barbie dress in word-pdf format and she said, fine as long as I credit her with being the one who created it. I don't have a problem with that. 
I was reading that people were trying to find the pattern so here it is.

Rhyanna


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful dresses. Thank you so much
from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

http://www.barbscrochet.com/id254.html

http://home.inreach.com/marthac/dolls.html


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Ladyfingers, thank you so much for the beautiful patterns. You Have such a warm and beautiful heart to put the patterns out for us that just don't seem to get our brains focused to produce such marvelous outfits for our loved one. I truly want you to know you a deeply appreciated for you unselfishness in sharing your wonderful talent. I hope one day I can return the favor

Take care, My TP friend,
Sharon


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes Yes I had the octopuss several of them and Dolls made with the brades also... The Bed Doll I didn't care for as they were usually over cheep looking hard plastic little dolls. I like the new version using Barbie much beter.. or a Kewpie doll remember them?? I have several. I'd like to make clothes for Bleuette/Rosette dolls and would appreciate if you could help me with some pattern questions on how to do.. I only Crochet though. no knitting. see photo of Bleuette w lovely Pineapple stiched dress..
I also had the Yo Yo's made into many animals etc. I see them still .. I make the Yo Yo's and use them as flowers, leaves, they now have a few shapes you can also get a fancy plastic form to use.. Ann Chg [email protected]


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ladyfingers: Yes Yes I had the octopus several of them and Dolls made with the brades mostly also... The Bed Doll I didn't care at the day, as they were usually made over cheep looking hard plastic little dolls. I like the new version using Barbie much better.. or a Kewpie is so cute remember them?? I have several. 
***I'd like to make clothes for my Bleuette/Rosette dolls and would appreciate if you could help me with some pattern questions on how to do.. I only Crochet though. no knitting. see photo of Bleuette w lovely Pineapple stitched dress..
I also had the Yo Yo's made into many animals etc. I see them still .. I make the Yo Yo's and use them as flowers, leaves, they now have a few shapes you can also get a fancy plastic form to use.. Ann Chg [email protected]


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

I love these patterns, they are very retro 
how much yarn did you use?
thanks


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

That pattern would so well look on my antique doll, her face is similar to yours. You are so clever. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Regarding my posting with photo attached you made a comment on.
Hi Do you do the Pineapple stiches?? or make crochet clothes for your antique - doll ? I do have some patterns. 
On a lot of extensive patterns "They have a copyright on them" and are still for sale by the owner.. 
You can email me privately what I have is for personal use. ANN [email protected]


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Annna723 said:


> Ladyfingers: Yes Yes I had the octopus several of them and Dolls made with the brades mostly also... The Bed Doll I didn't care at the day, as they were usually made over cheep looking hard plastic little dolls. I like the new version using Barbie much better.. or a Kewpie is so cute remember them?? I have several.
> ***I'd like to make clothes for my Bleuette/Rosette dolls and would appreciate if you could help me with some pattern questions on how to do.. I only Crochet though. no knitting. see photo of Bleuette w lovely Pineapple stitched dress..
> I also had the Yo Yo's made into many animals etc. I see them still .. I make the Yo Yo's and use them as flowers, leaves, they now have a few shapes you can also get a fancy plastic form to use.. Ann Chg [email protected]


Love the pattern of the skirt, would love to include it in an idea for a Victorian wedding dress for Barbie. Would you be as kind enough to let me use it and download. Thank you


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Ladyfingers have you got a pattern for the dress in barbie's size, I love your work as always


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The pattern for the Barbie Bed Doll Dress is on Page 1 of this posting. You are now on Page 3, so just click on the #1 on the right side of this page........


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 8, 2012)

I did bed dolls for my 3 granddaughters, but they were crocheted. The pattern was from Fibre Craft materials Corp, Niles,Illinois,but it seems like ages ago I did them. If I ever figure out how to post pictures I wll put them on.
Ladyfingers, thanks for your pattern, now I can make me one.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Many thanks for posting the bed doll pictures. I don't know how you find time for all that you do. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

What a lovely crocheted dress. Makes a lovely heirloom doll.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful dress gorgeous work.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern as I like the full top much better


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ladyfingers said:


> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> Barbie doll pattern
> July, 2012
> 
> ...


Brings back memories of my childhood when my aunt would crochet me different color bed dolls to match my spread!!

Thanks for sharing
:thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns

DO a search for the above and you will find links to Elaine's Doll Patterns in pdf format, which makes it easy
to download.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Ladyfingers - I have been searching for knitted bed doll clothing and cannot find much.
Do you know of maybe some vintage knitted patterns not for a Barbie doll.
I have a friend who would like one but I doubt she wants a Barbie one. She's an older lady.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana:

If you go to eBay and search for doll knitting patterns, you will find a large selection for a variety of dolls. These patterns are for purchase, but you may find something you like.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine I am wondering if she is looking for the Bitty Baby or bitty twin clothes for the 15 inch Bitty Baby Doll.

I know you have some for the 5 inch Itty Bitty Baby doll, however, I have had a few requests for the 15inch doll by American Girl.

Happy Crafting 

Rhyanna


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Elaine I am wondering if she is looking for the Bitty Baby or bitty twin clothes for the 15 inch Bitty Baby Doll.
> 
> I know you have some for the 5 inch Itty Bitty Baby doll, however, I have had a few requests for the 15inch doll by American Girl.
> 
> ...


Can you point me in the direction of this doll?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Oh and I just scored a blonde hair bitty girl doll for under $50 on ebay.

I am just playing around with the hand knitting, well practicing, will show my 'work' when I run out of the red yarn which will be soon. lol

happy crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

swampmamma

are you looking for the 13 inch fibre craft dolls, or the 15inch dolls. Do a search on ebay for Bitty Dolls, and Bitty Twin Dolls.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

It is not Bitty Dolls I am looking for. I'm looking for a regular doll but small enough to make into a bed doll.

These are examples of bed dolls. Majority are crocheted. I need knit.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I think there are knit, not a lot mind you. I wonder if you can convert some of the easier crochet ones into knit.


Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> I think there are knit, not a lot mind you. I wonder if you can convert some of the easier crochet ones into knit.
> 
> Happy Crafting
> 
> Rhyanna


I wish I were that talented. I had thought of that but only if comeone could convert them for me. WIlling to pay for the service.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here is instructions to try to convert a crochet pattern to a knit pattern

http://www.ehow.com/how_8619431_convert-crochet-knit.html


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I am more familiar with crochet stitches than knit stitches.

basically what is an equivalent stitch

crochet shell-
double crochet - 2 knit stitches per 1 double crochet
single crochet - 
treble - 
puff -
seed - seed stitch
chain stitch - cast on stitches

it is suggested that you make a swatch in both crochet and knit and then calculate the gauges of each.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> here is instructions to try to convert a crochet pattern to a knit pattern
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_8619431_convert-crochet-knit.html


Thanks for the link. I have bookmarked this.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you are welcome Swampcat


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Joann's sells the Darice Bed Dolls.
http://www.joann.com/search?q=dolls

I have bought these dolls and used them when I crochet the bed dolls.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Joann's sells the Darice Bed Dolls.
> http://www.joann.com/search?q=dolls
> 
> I have bought these dolls and used them when I crochet the bed dolls.
> ...


WOW That is a great link! TY TY TY!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi SwampcatNana


You are welcome

Rhyanna


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Go here for the PDF:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/3/1364989087747-knit_bed_doll_dress_for_barbie_created_by_elaine_baker.pdf


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

That one pattern(page 1) makes all 3 dresses?


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing the cute bed doll dress.


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

So lovely. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

V nice.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

here are the patterns that Elaine has shared with us in PDF format. scroll through and download those that you want. Print off a copy and place in a sheet protector in a notebook for easy access.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

All these patterns are lovely thank you.


----------



## Mariecs (Jan 30, 2015)

I have one somewhere, we use to do the octopus body over an old tennisball


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Mariecs!

Did your octopus have braided "legs"? I remember making one of these in high school a very loooooong time ago.

BTW, welcome to this KP Forum. You will find so many really nice people here. Very helpful, encouraging, and always cheerful!


----------



## Mariecs (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, it was braided. When I find it again, I hided it from my two grandsons that lives with us, they just do not care to play carefully with anything they lay their hands on. My octopus is about 40 years old.


----------



## Mariecs (Jan 30, 2015)

I forgot to mention in my previous reply that I will post a photo when I find it again. Sorry.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...thank you


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't find the perfect words for your works. Those dresses are amazing. Really good job!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

3 rabbitspatterns:
Welcome to this wonderful KP website. You will find so many friendly, cheerful and helpful people here. We always offer encouragement and praise, so please post a photo of any of your completed projects for us to admire.

also.....if you don't have a Barbie doll, I suggest you go to a local thrift store and look for a Barbie who needs a home. Knitting doll clothes, with Ladyfingers' patterns, is a fun way to learn all the basics about knitting for adults - sweaters, hats, purses, etc. I use mostly raglan shaping in my patterns. That's knitting from the top down, using ring markers to separate the right front/right sleeve/front/left sleeve/left front. Once you increase before and after each marker you have almost completed the shoulder/sleeve area. Then all you have to do is bind off the stitches between the ring markers in the "sleeves" areas, and you have almost completed the top. Then straight knitting (or stockinette stitch) down to the waistline, and then you have the option of knitting an attached pair of panties (for a "onesie"), or continuing on to knit a straight or full skirt to complete a dress, or you can continue to knit panties into a long pair of pants. Lots of options in these patterns!

Even if you don't have a little girl who will play with the doll and her outfits, you can still make Barbie clothes and use the doll as a centerpiece on your dining room table, with a shallow bowl filled with fir boughs and shiny red, green, and gold ornaments - with a Barbie doll in the middle dressed in a long full-skirted holiday gown, trimmd in white fir. Lovely! She is also terrific when decorating the mantle over your fireplace during any of the holidays during the year. You don't have to knit for children to enjoy creating Barbie costumes!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable! Thank you


----------



## chinwag65 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thankyou for a lovely bed doll pattern!!also for lots of other patterns in your posts.AWESOME!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

